# Vortex Wirbelrohr Schaltschrank Kühlung



## Fiktech (8 April 2010)

BASF bedient mit rund 97.000 Mitarbeitern, sechs Verbundstandorten und rund 330 Produktionsstandorten weltweit Kunden in fast allen Ländern der Welt. Das Segment Chemicals besteht aus den Unternehmensbereichen Inorganics, Petrochemicals und Intermediates. Mit integrierten Produktionsanlagen in Europa, Asien und Nordamerika stellt BASF eine breite Palette an Basischemikalien und höherveredelten Produkten her.
*Vortex (Wirbelrohr) Schaltschrank Kühlung *​Kontinuierlicher Überwachung eines Prozesses ist von großer Bedeutung in der chemischen Industrie. Spektroskopische Analysatoren prüfen ständig die Qualität der hergestellten Stoffe. Diese High-Tech-Geräte sind nahe an die Produktion plaziert. Das Analysegerät selbst ist zusammen mit der Kontrolle und Logging-Ausrüstung in einem geschlossenen Schaltschrank montiert.

Problem ist, dass die Wärme in der Schaltschrank entfernt werden muss, da sonst die elektronischen Komponenten Überhitzen. Traditionelle Methoden wie das Öffnen der Tür, die Verwendung von Lüfter oder Kühlgeräte mit FCKW als Kühl-Medium haben ihre Grenzen. Hiermit verschmutzt das Schaltschrank auf der Innenseite noch immer durch Umgebungsstaub und Feuchtigkeit. Teuere zusätzliche Inspektionen und Wartung von Kälte-Ausrüstung sollten dann durchgeführt werden.







Um eine Überhitzung wertvollen Elektronik zu vermeiden, montieren Sie einfach unsere Vortex Kühler! Wartungsfrei, zuverlässigen und dauerhaften Schutz Ihrer empfindlichen Komponenten in der Schaltschrank. Wenn *FIKTECH *hat vorgeschlagen um den Vortex Schaltschrank Kühler-Lösung zu verwenden, hat der Kunde zunächst mit Skepsis reagiert: „Wie kann ein so kleines Ding unserer Schaltschrank reinhalten und kühlen?“ Je größer war die Begeisterung, wenn es wurde festgestellt, dass die Vortex-Kühler fabelhaft funktioniert!


----------



## Markus (8 April 2010)

was kosten die dinger?
gibt es angaben wieviel kW Wärme die Geräte abführen könnnen?
bei wem kaufe ich den nun? bei BASF oder bei FIKTECH?


----------



## Fiktech (8 April 2010)

*Preise Vortex Schaltschrank Kuehler*

*Bitte sehen Sie Arbeitsblatt: http://www.fiktech.de/file/Arbeitsblatt Vortex Schaltschrankkuehler.xls *​​*Merkmale und Vorteile des Vortex-Kühlers:*​ 

Hält Staub und Feuchtigkeit vom Schaltschrank fern und verhindert Kurzschlüsse
Viel kürzere Reaktionszeit als konventionelle Systeme
Senkt die relative Feuchtigkeit auf < 45%! Dadurch wird Kondenswasserbildung auf dem Schaltschrank vermieden und der Schaltschrank wird entfeuchtet.
Kühlleistung 160–820 W @ 5,5 bar(O), ohne Verwendung von CFKs (Freon etc.)
Druckluft Verbrauch: 190 - 930 Nl/h @ 5,5 bar(O) (Staub- , Öl- und Wasserfrei).
IP 55- und IP 66-Ausführungen, Aluminium und Edelstahl.
Einfache Montage, kompakte Bauweise, keine beweglichen Teile, wartungsfrei
Kompakt: Höhe maximum 200 mm x Durchmesser ø 65 mm.
Schallpegel (<75 dB(A)), niedrige Anschaffungskosten
 
*Zubehör:*


Kühlluftverteilset 
Kühlluft Geräuschdämpfer
Kombinierten Öl-/Wasserabscheider-Filter 5μ
2/2 Magnetventil, NC
Thermostat, Schienenmontage, Nachstellbar
Hygrostaat, Schienenmontage, Nachstellbar
*Für eine optimale Leistung, soll die Schaltschrank - so gut wie möglich - abgedichtet werden, um Leckagen von Kühlluft zu vermeiden.*
 *Informationen über Energiekosten:*

In der Regel gehen wir davon aus, dass – bei Stromkosten 14 Eurocent pro kWh - ein Nm3 Luft 2,4 Eurocent kostet. Die Energie bestimmt etwa 64% der Gesamtkosten der Luft.
Dies bedeutet, bei kontinuierliche Luftverbrauch folgende Kosten pro Stunde:

AFECO 7010SS – 200 Watt Kühlleistung – 230 Nl/min. @ 5,5 bar(Ü):................    Euro 0,34
AFECO 7015SS – 290 Watt Kühlleistung – 350 Nl/min. @ 5,5 bar(Ü):................    Euro 0,52
AFECO 7025SS – 500 Watt Kühlleistung – 580 Nl/min. @ 5,5 bar(Ü):................    Euro 0,84
AFECO 7030SS – 630 Watt Kühlleistung – 710 Nl/min. @ 5,5 bar(Ü):................Euro 1,04
AFECO 7035SS – 740 Watt Kühlleistung – 820 Nl/min. @ 5,5 bar(Ü):................    Euro 1,20

*Preise:*

- AFECO70**SS – *IP55* Vortex Kühler *Edelstahl poliert*, Einzelpreis:…..................Euro    535,=
- Wirbelrohr Generatorsatz Grosse 200 – 290 – 500 –  630 - 740 Watt Satzpreis:........Euro      65,=


*Zubehör / Optionen:*

- 4904 Kühlluftverteilset, Einzelpreis:......................……..………................................Euro      65,=
- PFRL 3/8" kombinierten Wasserabscheider-Filter 5μ, Einzelpreis:.................……...Euro    160,=
- Thermostat, Schienenmontage, NO, nachstellbar, Einzelpreis:.......………………....Euro      70,=
-         MV 3/8" 2/2 Magnetventil, NC , 24 VDC Einzelpreis:........................……...............Euro    120,=
- Kontinuierliche  Spülluft Versorgung - Mehrpreis pro Ventil:……....………………Euro      45,=

*Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen*

Preisstellung               : Ab Werk Niederlande, einschließlich transportfertiger Verpackung, ohne gesetzliche Mehrwertsteuer, ohne Transportversicherung, nicht abgeladen.  
Lieferfrist                   : AFECO-Reihe: Ab Lager nach Eingang der schriftlichen Bestellung und Klärung aller kaufmännischen und technischen Details.                                                      
Zahlung                     : 30 Tage nach Lieferung und Rechnungsdatum.
Gültigkeit                   : Dieses Angebot ist 3 Monate ab Ausstellungsdatum gültig.
Allgemein                       : Diesem Angebot liegen unsere "Allgemeinen Liefe­rungs- und                Zahlungsbedingungen" zugrunde.    
Garantie                         : Bei bestimmungsgemäßer Verwendung der Anlage und Einhaltung der Montage-, Bedienungs- und Wartungsvorschriften gewähren wir 12 Monate Garantie nach Lieferung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Fiktech B.V.

Dipl.-Ing. André Fikkers
Geschäftsführer


----------



## Markus (8 April 2010)

Fiktech schrieb:


> *Preise:*​
> - AFECO70**SS – *IP55* Vortex Kühler *Edelstahl poliert*, Einzelpreis:…..................Euro 535,=
> - Wirbelrohr Generatorsatz Grosse 200 – 290 – 500 – 630 - 740 Watt Satzpreis:........Euro 65,=
> 
> ...


 
danke, aber für das geld bekomme ich problemlos ein 1kw Kühlgerät.
Und das kostt mich deutlich weniger als 1,2€ in der Stunde...

Warum soll ich dann den VORTEX einsetzen?
Den einzigen Vorteil sehe ich wenn ich beengte Platzverhältnisse habe, aber sonst?

Ich meine das Gerät ist genial, keine Frage, und ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass das funktioniert, aber der Preis ist recht stolz...


----------



## Fiktech (8 April 2010)

*technischen Vorteile Vortex Kuehler*

Viele Schaltschränke werden in einer „unfreundlichen” Umgebung angebracht. Das bedeutet, dass sensible elektrische und andere Komponenten (Regler, PLCs, Bussysteme etc.) Staub, Feuchtigkeit und übermäßiger Hitze ausgesetzt sind. Die Vortex-Kühler von *FIK**TECH* sind mit einem Vortex-Stahlrohr, in dem Pressluft in Kühlluft verwandelt wird, ausgestattet. Damit transportieren Sie – von den elektrischen Komponenten abgegebene – Wärme in die Umgebung ab. Auch Staub und Feuchtigkeit werden aus dem Gehäuse ferngehalten! Die Pressluft verteilt sich in zwei Ströme: kalt und warm. Die kalte Luft spült die warme Luft unter einem leichten Überdruck aus dem Schaltschrank. Die kompakten Vortex-Kühlsysteme lassen sich in wenigen Minuten montieren.

ATEX Zulassung Zone 1 - 2 & 21 -  22

IP- Integritaet wird behalten

Kein Wartung 

Ueberdruck des Schaltschraenkes

Chemie und Lebensmittelbereich / Edelstahl

Mit freudnlichen Gruessen,

André Fikkers


----------



## Dumbledore (8 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> Warum soll ich dann den VORTEX einsetzen?


Hallo Markus,

ich kenne diese Teile aus Anlagen die dem Ex-Schutz unterliegen, da sie (jedenfalls früher, vor der ATEX-Richtlinie) im Ex-Bereich zugelassen waren. Ob das heute noch so ist kann ich nicht sagen (da ich seit nunmehr 12 Jahren nix mehr mit dieser Technik zu tun habe).

Aber die Betriebskosten sind immens, und auch das Betriebsgeräusch (ein hohes Pfeifen) ist sehr unangenehm (jedenfalls in den Anlagen die ich gesehen habe).

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Fiktech (8 April 2010)

*Gerausch von Vortex Kuehler*

*Geräuschentwicklung*

Bei den meisten Anwendungen liegt die erzeugte Geräuschentwicklung unter 75 dB(A). Wenn dies nicht akzeptabel ist, kann man einen zusätzlichen Dämpfer in die Kühlluftleitung integrieren.

Die Kuehler verwendet man nur in Industriebereich.

Das beste antwort geben alle verwender, zB:
- ZIPPE Industrieanlagen GmbH
- Evonik Stockhausen GmbH 
- BASF Colfirmit Rajasil GmbH & Co. KG 
- NEXANS Deutschland Industries GmbH & Co. KG 
- Sinnack Backspezialitäten 
- Keulahütte GmbH 
- Südzucker Bioethanol GmbH
- Aumund Fördertechnik GmbH 
- Sabic Innovative Plastics B.V. 
- BES Bollmann B.V.
- DuPont Powder Coatings/ Teodur B.V.

Man muss immer ueberlegen fuer welche Anwendung ein Kuehlgeraet montiert werden sollte 


it freundlichen Gruessen,

André Fikkers


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2010)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> .........
> und auch das Betriebsgeräusch (ein hohes Pfeifen) ist sehr unangenehm (jedenfalls in den Anlagen die ich gesehen habe).
> 
> Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


 

Genau das war auch der erste Gedanke den ich hatte. Ein Kunde in Saudi-Arabien hatte die Dinger in unsere Pulte eingebaut. Die Kühlwirkung war klasse.... der Geräuschpegel aber auch.


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Genau das war auch der erste Gedanke den ich hatte. Ein Kunde in Saudi-Arabien hatte die Dinger in unsere Pulte eingebaut. Die Kühlwirkung war klasse.... der Geräuschpegel aber auch.



75dB entspricht einem PKW in 10m Entfernung, da ist so manche Anlage wesentlich lauter.

was mich stören würde ist die Druckluft. die meisten Entscheider wissen gar nicht was das kostet - "Druckluft ist ja da, da istn Rohr und da ist immer Druck drauf, ist doch alles super"


----------



## crash (8 April 2010)

*fehlendes Sachverständnis*



vierlagig schrieb:


> was mich stören würde ist die Druckluft. die meisten Entscheider wissen gar nicht was das kostet - "Druckluft ist ja da, da istn Rohr und da ist immer Druck drauf, ist doch alles super"



Dazu gibts von mir
*ACK*


----------



## Sockenralf (8 April 2010)

crash schrieb:


> Dazu gibts von mir
> *ACK*


 
dto


MfG


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2010)

Wir haben Vortex-Rohre mal versuchsweise zur Werkstückkühlung eingesetzt.
Die Kühlleistung war erstaunlich, aber auch hier waren die Betriebskosten und der Lärm zu hoch.

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------

